# So confused! Filters and nano lily pipes



## bumcrumb (5 Aug 2014)

Hi all...I've read and read and read through countless threads and google results about filters and lily pipes and getting the correct size tubing, size glass and flow for my little tank ( I'll get exact measurements tomorrow afternoon) it's roughly 30cm l x 20 cm w x 15 cm h so it's small lol.
As it's so small I can only go for the magic lily pipe set 9mm as any other won't fit or will look ridiculous, now here's the bit I'm stuck on....I want the filter to be on the floor in a kitchen cupboard so it's out the way so would need to be powerful enough to push the water up but also be small enough to not be a jet stream out the end into the tank and for the hose to fit the 9mm pipes...what should I do? !!

I have a spare fluval 205 and that's about it...if anyone can recommend a filter that would tick all the boxes I'd be ever so grateful, the tanks been filled with substrate and wood since January  

Hope you can help


----------



## tim (5 Aug 2014)

I use this http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/...h-aqua-lily-pipes/gnano-inflow-pipe-13mm.html and this http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/...y-pipes/gush-opollen-mini-lily-pipe-13mm.html on my 12 ltr tank doesn't look too big and fits 12/16 hose should be ok with the fluval 205, I'm using a cristalprofi 700 on full whack strong flow but nothing to disturb plants substrate etc.


----------



## bumcrumb (5 Aug 2014)

thanks for the links and help Tim, i was looking at the magic ones as they were cheaper also, i wouldn't want to pay 60 for both of them when i still have a lot to buy for the tank. What filter would fit on them 9mm lilly pipes i was talking about?


----------



## bumcrumb (5 Aug 2014)

Measured the tank and it's 12x10x8 inch, it's located in the kitchen with no room to place a Eden 501 type filter so would need one to go under the kitchen worktop (see pic) also want to keep the tank equipment free so no hob filters. All I need to know is if there's a filter powerful enough to push the water up and still be small enough not to be too overpowering inside the tank and be able to fit a 9mm lily pipe PLEASE can someone help me find one lol.i understand I won't be able to add a hydor external heater on a 9mm so I'll have to make do with a heater that's slimline and hidden unless there's other ideas ( a few people have mentioned a heat mat) anyways here the tank and it's placement



[DOUBLEPOST=1407264307][/DOUBLEPOST]Bloody hell...it's upside down!


----------

